# Aquamaxx tank build quality?



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

I want to here from people that have seen or had experience with Aquamaxx low iron rimless tanks. How does the quality compare to Mr. Aqua or ADA tanks? I know ADA tanks are better, but how much better?

I am eventually going set to up my first rimless super high tech tank so this is a big deal for me. I have narrowed things down the to either the Aquamaxx 24.1 cube or an ADA 60p. I would much rather get the Aquamaxx because it is cheaper and bigger. But, if the quality of Aquamaxx tanks aren’t great, I may just go with ADA.


----------



## etane (May 14, 2012)

The quality is very good. Check out my journals. I have both 60p and aquamaxx 22g. Also, check out buceplant.com. they have their version of rimless tanks I think it is called ultum nature system. Truqua sells Aquatop tanks and are very good too.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Really? No other opinions? It seems like Aquamaxx is replacing Mr. Aqua for a few major online retailers, so I thought more people would have these tanks by now. I can find very few reviews for Aquamaxx tanks so far. The 25 gallon Mr. Aqua cube is discontinued and will probably be out of stock by the time I am ready to buy so it it would have to be the Aquamaxx 24.1 cube or a 60p. Is Aquamaxx the new Mr. Aqua or are they separate companies?


----------



## DanPlanted (Jun 15, 2015)

I know i'm rather late to this, but I was wondering the same thing. I am looking into building a new setup this summer with a ADA 60P or similar. AquaMaxx is one of the brands that keeps popping up along with Mr. Aqua, TruAqua, Aquatop, etc. They are slightly cheaper than ADA tanks, but no reviews.


----------



## freshestemo412 (Aug 19, 2016)

I have the AquaMaxx 12G long version. When I got it I checked all the seams and silicone and everything lined up perfectly. I have a journal on my progress you can see the tank. I havent had any issues, and for only being $100 I thought it was a great deal. Ive never had any other rimless tanks. IMO I think theyre all the same just branded differently and maybe some thicker glass. Never had anything ADA, way overpriced in my eyes so I cant touch on that.


----------



## frenziedpace (Dec 17, 2016)

I have a 6.4g Aquamaxx and a 7.5 g Mr Aqua cube. I thought the Aquamaxx was as good or better than the Mr A.

I've haven't seen an ADA or UNS in person to compare.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Haha your not late to this party. In fact I was hoping my thread would resurface as I am about to buy the 24.1 cube. I have some reservations about buying a rimless tank but most seem to think these tanks are good quality. I am surprised though that there are not more reviews, pics, and info on these tanks. Typing in “Aquamaxx 24.1” into Google images brings up zero salt or fresh water tanks. Even going to Google images or YouTube and just putting in “Aquamaxx tanks” brings up very little.


----------



## norakat147 (Jul 4, 2017)

etane said:


> I have both 60p and aquamaxx 22g. Also, check out buceplant.com.


Which do you think is a better quality? ADA or Aquamaxx?

Hi, I was looking at the Aquamaxx 17 Gallon (23.7 x 11.9 x 14.2) and the ADA Cube Garden 60P. 

Another issue I am trying to figure out is whether the Aquasky 601 will fit on the Aquamaxx tank?

If anyone has info on the quality of the two tanks or whether the light fixture will fit, it would greatly be appreciated.


----------

